# Contract for rights to print image in a brochure



## NJMAN (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I have a situation where I was asked by a client of mine if they could have rights to a high res image to have it printed in a brochure for an adoption agency (I took portraits of their adopted baby).  

Does anyone have a good example of a contract that spells out their rights to print the image on the brochure, but gives me full credit and does not give up my copyright to the image?

Thanks very much for any help you can give me. 

NJ


----------

